# Because It's Tuesday!!!



## sawhorseray (May 25, 2021)

A woman meets a man in a bar. They talk; they connect; they end up leaving together.
They get back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment, she notices that one wall of his bedroom is completely filled with soft, sweet, cuddly teddy bears.
There are three shelves in the bedroom, with hundreds and hundreds of cute, cuddly teddy bears carefully placed in rows, covering the entire wall!
It was obvious that he had taken quite some time to lovingly arrange them and she was immediately touched by the amount of thought he had put into organizing the display.
There were small bears all along the bottom shelf, medium-sized bears covering the length of the middle shelf, and huge, enormous bears running all the way along the top shelf.
She found it strange for an obviously masculine guy to have such a large collection of Teddy Bears. She is quite impressed by his sensitive side but doesn't mention this to him.
They share a bottle of wine and continue talking and, after awhile, she finds herself thinking, 'Oh my God! Maybe, this guy could be the one! Maybe he could be the future father of my children?'
She turns to him and kisses him lightly on the lips. He responds warmly and they continue to kiss. The passion builds, and he romantically lifts her in his arms and carries her into his bedroom where they rip off each other's clothes and make hot, steamy love.
She is so overwhelmed that she responds with more passion, more creativity, more heat than she has ever known.
After an intense, explosive night of raw passion with this sensitive guy, they are lying there together in the afterglow.
The woman rolls over, gently strokes his chest and asks coyly, 'Well, how was it?'
The guy gently smiles at her, strokes her cheek, looks deeply into her eyes,
and says:
'Help yourself to any prize from the middle shelf.'


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 25, 2021)

Great ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (May 25, 2021)

Where's that cucumber?


----------



## MJB05615 (May 25, 2021)

Every one of these were great, Ray!  I like the first one best, hilarious, I didn't have any idea where it was going, LMAO!


----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Smoking at the pump...Now that's Funny!!!


----------



## 912smoker (May 25, 2021)

Oh man those are good Ray and thnks for sharing !!


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2021)

I'm still laughing on the second read!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 25, 2021)

hahaha - the first joke was great.


----------



## Lant-ern (May 25, 2021)

Thanks Ray.       I share your funnies with friends and family,  they love them....
Thank you .For sharing a bit of humour during this Covid crap.

Ernie


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 25, 2021)

It's hard to pick a favorite out of this collection, but we love our dogs so those stand out to me.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 25, 2021)

Thanks again for the laughs!!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Ray.  I love the airplane joke, and the "until you hear a banjo".
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (May 28, 2021)

I'm still laughing at peer pressure


----------



## JLeonard (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs.
Jim


----------

